# reductor de 110vcc a 12vcc



## sinbandera (Nov 3, 2006)

Hola amigos:
Necesito su ayuda para encontrar el diseño de un circuito para reducir un voltaje de 110 vcc a 12 vcc, para una potencia máxima de 24w.
Agradezco por adelantado vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola sinbandera:

Seguro que son 110 volts CC?

No dejas información acerca de la fuente que los entrega, puedes levantar el diagrama?, tal vez seria más fácil sacarlos de la entrada de CA. en lugar de bajar la de CC.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## mustangV8 (Nov 6, 2006)

complicado, 24W a 12V son 2A pero si tenes 110V de CC y por ahi pasan los 2A son 220W en total (es bastante). Como te dice Apollo no seran 110Vac?


----------



## sinbandera (Nov 6, 2006)

hola muchachos:
sí, son 110 vcc de un panel de control industrial, en el que hay que adaptar una tarjeta que funciona a 12 vcc. La fuente de ac está demasiado lejos. Aunque ya solucioné el problema. Modifiqué una vieja fuente AT y me funcionó a las mil maravillas. De todas maneras, agradezco mucho    la atención que me brindaron.
saludos a todos.


----------



## dony (Ene 11, 2008)

sin bandera. q gusto q ya solucioneste el problema.  pero      yo tengo casi el mismo problema. necesito reducir 220vcc a 24 vcc    espero y me puedan ayudar.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 11, 2008)

hola dony.

Lo unico que tienes que  hacer es implementar una fuente de alimentacion conmutada. 
En las fuentes conmutadas el primer circuito es un puente de diodos para pasar de AC a CC.

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2008)

dony dijo:
			
		

> sin bandera. q gusto q ya solucioneste el problema.  pero      yo tengo casi el mismo problema. necesito reducir 220vcc a 24 vcc    espero y me puedan ayudar.



Hola.
Busca el C.I.  MC1466L, tal vez te sirva.
Un circuito de la hoja de datos (datasheet), es una fuente regulada de 0V a 250V.
Mira el circuito. Pues ponerle 220V a la entrada y 24V a la salida. (por supuesto haciendo el recálculo necesario). 

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dony (Ene 13, 2008)

Pero analizando el ciruito,  vuelvo al inicio, como genero los 25 vcc ¿?¿?   si a eso quiero llegar.
de todas formas muchas gracias.  elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2008)

Hola.
Me vino esta idea, hacer varios reductores de voltaje, por ejemplo, de 220Vcc a 170, de 170 a 120, de 120 a 70 y de 70 a 24V.

La redución en etapa es para que los transistores no sean de alto voltaje, gran corriente.

Te envío un croquis, yo asumí reducir de 50v en 50V.

Espero que te ayude en algo. (Creo que la idea el algo loca, pero, no me dio para más)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ing.Cano (Ene 22, 2008)

El unico problema de esta idea es que se disipa mucha potencia. 

Yo sugiero que diseñes un flyback converter. Puedes conseguir información el www.fairchildsemi.com donde encontrarás un software especial para este tipo de diseños. El único problema es encontrar la ferrita para el transformadoresito que utilza el mismo.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 22, 2008)

hola colegas,solo queria apuntar que hay en el mercado convertidores dc/dc que son unos emcapsulados de mayor o menor tamaño dependiendo de la potencia en los que bienen para tensiónes fijas,es como un transformador pero para dc....tienen 2 pines de entrada y dos de salida entra 220vcc y salen 24 vcc a unos 5 amper los tengo en el taller...siempre es otra opcion...


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola.

Mira esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

